
Show HN: The Harlem Shake Bookmarklet (Happy Valentine's Day Internet) - hariananth
http://blog.moovweb.com/2013/02/happy-valentines-day-internet-behold-the-harlem-shake-bookmarklet/
======
hcatlin
At Moovweb, all we do is target elements on pages... and deliver miracles with
it.

------
chinchang
nice :) I made something similar <https://gist.github.com/chinchang/4666645>

------
HardCode
I haven't smiled this big in a while. Good work.

------
taklusultan
sorry if this a n00b question ... how are they able to target just the right
elements on a page across pretty much any website?

~~~
samweinberg
Check out the source code on Github.
<https://github.com/moovweb/harlem_shaker>

------
enemtin
I can't stand the Harlem Shake but I love this.

------
mindflay
Hah awesome - check it out on FB or pinterest

------
ianand
Just when I thought it had jumped the shark.

------
matahwoosh
just made my day. I so want a flying nyan cat now

